# Religion getting in the way of marriage



## satjoe

I'd posted this in the general forum but this seems to be a more appropriate place...

Hi,
I'm new to this site. I need some advice. I'm nearing the end of my tethers. Here's the issue:
My boyfriend of 5 years is Roman Catholic while I have been brought up a Hindu. I'm not very religious but I subscribe to the basic tenets of Hinduism. He is much more devout, as is his family. Very early on in our relationship he spoke to me about having to convert to Christianity if we were to marry because his parents would be opposed to a non-Christian. He personally did not care either ways. I never agreed but pressurized him to try to convince his parents because I knew my parents would be hurt if I converted. Anyways, since I'm not religious, I'd be a lousy Christian. 

The religious talks had died down and I was led to believe that his folks had accepted the issue. Now that we are seriously discussing marriage, his parents have reignited the issue and it is putting a severe strain on things. He now wants to split because he doesn't want to go against his parents and he knows if I convert just for the sake of the marriage (I'm considering it but haven't decided on it), I might be bitter about it all my life. I do not want to end the relationship but I wonder if that's the only way out. My parents are ok with it if I am but they're upset that his folks had apparently agreed but are bringing it up at the last minute. There is a lot of mistrust all around. Please help.


----------



## cb45

already commented on other thread/forum.


----------

